# Soon to be Mantid owner



## caldoer (Jun 13, 2010)

I recently had a mature male tarantula pass (1 of 2 Ts) and while I was tempted to replace the open position with a known female that would last a number of years, I instead decided to go for something that has an even more limited lifespan. I've caught and released, without ever desiring to keep as a pet, dozens of tan/green/brown basic US homegrown mantids. Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii in spite of its tiny size and short life caught my eye. They, just, look, AWESOME!

Having owned reptiles/tarantulas I'm pretty familiar with the worms/crickets as feeders, it will be... interesting to try and get into the rhythm of dealing with food that flies. I'm looking forward to getting an enclosure setup and hopefully starting a happy, eating, molting cycle with a new pet.

(Here's a pic of my other T, unfortunately also a male but still good for a few years. VERY calm and chill)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful spider, you can learn alot about mantids here, welcome.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ismart (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  Nice T you got there! Is he a _Brachypelma smithi_? I have a female _Brachypelma smithi_ that is now 11 years old. I have been toying with the idea of breeding her.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## caldoer (Jun 14, 2010)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Nice T you got there! Is he a _Brachypelma smithi_? I have a female _Brachypelma smithi_ that is now 11 years old. I have been toying with the idea of breeding her.


Yep its a B. smithi. Breeding tarantulas and mantids seems pretty intense to me, I mean, thats A LOT OF babies. =) On the other hand I'm thinking it might not be very $$ efficient to maintain food to feed a single mantid if I'm dealing with house/BB fly cultures. I might have to house several!


----------



## more_rayne (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome. And yes, the more mantids the better!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2010)

Mantids are like potato chips. You can't have just one! AND they're both pretty tasty dipped in sour cream...

OK, I was just guessing at that second point, but what doesn't taste good dipped in sour cream?

Welcome! I bet you'll really enjoy keeping a mantis.

As far as flies, if you've got a dog you've got free flies wherever he does his business. Use a 32 oz. deli cup to trap them. Works like a charm. Give them some honey and water to feast on and you've got free mantis food.


----------

